
Firefox WebExtensions – Two years later, functionality test - AdmiralAsshat
https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/firefox-webextensions-value-two-years-later.html
======
hilbert42
Like dedoimedo.com, I'm very disappointed in Firefox after version 57 and I no
longer use it. It would take me pages to document all the many issues that
were there before WebExtensions as well as those that came afterwards.

To my mind, enhancing pre-57 Firefox to bigger and better things would have
been a much more preferable option. There's no doubt that Mozilla's move to
WebExtensions has contributed to Firefox's decline. Unfortunately, it's left
many of us with few other options.

I now use Pale Moon browser and an ancient version of Thunderbird for this
reason.

